# Problema proteus "logic contentions detected"



## ZOH (Feb 22, 2008)

Buen dia a todos, espero alguien me pueda colaborar, el caso es que tengo un 16f877 conectado a un lcd, y cuando simulo en proteus me sale un warning que dice  "logic contentions detected on net", no se que sera exactamente, pero entiendo que es un problema de definición de logica en un nodo, pero esto no tiene sentido, si alguien me puede dar una luz se lo agradeceria.


----------



## Vick (Feb 23, 2008)

Ese mensaje significa que tienes alguna mal conexión en las salidas, es decir estas haciendo un corto en algun lugar donde estan conectadas dos salidas o entradas diferentes.

te puedes dar cuenta si activas la opción de ver los estados lógicos, aparece un cuadro pequeño de color amarillo en donde esta el error, o si es momentaneo no lo vas a ver.

Cuando aparezca el error te dice en que conexión por ejemplo en la net #00000

Si le das click te lleva a la ventana de netlist view marcandote a la izquierda la misma net, si das click derecho tienes la opción *go schematic net* y te llevará a la conexión donde esta el error.

Saludos.


----------



## ZOH (Feb 23, 2008)

Muchas gracias, efectivamente el problema era que el pin r/w del lcd estaba en alto mientras escribia sobre el puerto de datos, gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Vick (Feb 24, 2008)

Excelente, me alegra haber ayudado.

Saludos...


----------

